# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  غرناطه يهزم ريال مدريد بهدف كريستيانو رونالدو (شماتة للطيش )

## تجـــانے

*
أجمل شئ في مباراة غرناطة و ريال مدريد أن الهدف كان عن طريق رونالدو 
ومن جماليات الهدف : 
 * أنو غرناطة كان في المركز 18 و أصبح في المركز 15 
* خسر ريال مدريد للمرة الخامسة في الليغا من الاسبوع 22 
* أضاع كريمة بنزيما هدف لا يضيع من انفراد (بالخشبات فقط ) 
* لن يستطيع الريال اللحاق بالمتصدر برشلونة 
* أرتقى رونالدو للهدف دا أعلى من الجميع و أستخدم رأسه (المسوكب زي قلب الحصان ) وسدد رأسية (نطحة)  و ضعت الريال و الحارس الجديد في وضع لايحسدون عليه . 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*هههههههههههههههخههخخهخههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هههههههههههههههخههخخهخههههههههههه



يا رفيق أنا الليل كلو عندي قريبي في السعودية خلصت رصيدي رسائل بس من الضحك.
 أنسى بس 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
الإهـــداء دا خااااااااااااااص لرياض 


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يخس على الشماته
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

يخس على الشماته




ههههههههههههههه أحي يا قلبي البتوجعني يوم الأحد بالصباح بس  
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يستاهلوا 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يستاهلوا 




هههههههههههههههههههه 
يستاهلك الخير يا صديقي 
الجميل أن الهدف من سجله رونالدو باعتباره أيقونة مدريد  



*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*انت برضو معاهم يا ود البقعه ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الفشلوناب فرحانين شدييييييد كبير والله يا مدريد
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

انت برضو معاهم يا ود البقعه ؟؟؟




هههههههههههههه يا رياض كدا ثبت  انو المنبر دا أغلبيته الساحقة تشجع البرسا وبيموتوا في (كتلونيا)    

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*كلهم فشلونااااب بس الملوك فى برضو معتصم و عمنا الحوشابي والقائمة تطوووول
                        	*

----------


## سعد حامد

*سيبقي رونالدو كبير وقاهر البارشا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

 كبير والله يا مدريد




فعلا كبيــــــــــــــــــــــر يا شيكو .. 
كريستيانو .. يوسف محمد جديد في الريــــــــــــــــــــــــال

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا فشلوناب خلونا ساكتين بس
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا فشلوناب خلونا ساكتين بس



ههههههههههههههههههههه
قول ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاي يا عم حامد

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سعد حامد
					

سيبقي رونالدو كبير وقاهر البارشا




و متى هذا الكلام يا صديقي  ؟ 

ذكرني هزيمة كان بطلها كريستيانو للبرسا غير الهزيمة في كأس الملك و في الموسم داك كان البرسا هو من نال الليغا 
عالم تمرقوا بتعادل و تفرحوا ليهو ههههههههه 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا فشلوناب خلونا ساكتين بس





يا الله يا عمنا الحوشابي غايتو الصورة دي نسختها ليك من الماركا الاسبانية و ترجمة عنوان الصورة  من القوقل و رغم انى ما معترف بترجمة القوقل لكن برضو هاك ترجمة القوقل  .
تحت العنوان دا كتبت الماركا  : 
El d&#237;a que Cristiano Ronaldo marc&#243; en propia puerta por vez primera



والترجمة اللى لقيتها و لم ترضى غروري  : (اليوم الذي سجل كريستيانو رونالدو هدفا في مرماه للمرة الأولى ) 
و خلى بالك يا عمنا الحوشابي الجماعة ديل (شامين ليهم ريحة تسجيل لمرة تانية ) ههههه 

ودي صورة الهدف الجميل و الرائع و الملعوب بكل فهلوة من الماركا 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

فعلا كبيــــــــــــــــــــــر يا شيكو .. 
كريستيانو .. يوسف محمد جديد في الريــــــــــــــــــــــــال





هههههههههههههههههه غايتو يا صحبي دي قلبت فيها الهوبة 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

كلهم فشلونااااب بس الملوك فى برضو معتصم و عمنا الحوشابي والقائمة تطوووول




(كتلونيين)  زعلانين  بس 


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*زى ما قال عمنا الحوشابي خلونا ساكتين   حتى انت يا ايهاب طلعته فشلونى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريالاب ياعيني جاهم عذاب ياعيني

غرناطه سوى بيهم العجاب ياعيني



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف غرناطة في الريال

<span style="color:#800000;"><font size="7"><strong>


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هدف غرناطة في الريال

<span style="color:#800000;"><font size="7"><strong>










الهدف سجلو لاعب غرناطة و ليس رونالدو يا حاقدين
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي انا بطني
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


الإهـــداء دا خااااااااااااااص لرياض 









*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الريالاب ياعيني جاهم عذاب ياعيني

غرناطه سوى بيهم العجاب ياعيني






ياخوفى عليكم يا فشلوناب
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


الإهـــداء دا خااااااااااااااص لرياض 





هديه ما مقبوله يافشلونى
*

----------


## حوته 1

*حمام ميت ديل برضو عسكرو بى هناااااااااااااااك
*

----------

